

Monk, a glue framework for web in Ruby - csbartus
http://www.rubyinside.com/monk-a-ruby-glue-framework-for-web-development-2245.html

======
tptacek
This looks like an app that turns Sinatra into 1/3rd of Rails. It seems like
it defeats the purpose.

